# staffordshire ''bull'' terrier with cropped ears?



## Lvis

does anyone have any pics of a staffy with cropped ears? A friend of mine wanted a bully pocket pit and i told him he should look into staffordshire bull terrier, hes now intrested on getting a male 1 and looking at responsible breeders BUT he wanted to crop the ears, i told him its not done on those dogs but the more i think about it the more i think that these american bully pocket pits look alot like a staffy with cropped ears. a part of me just ways the hell with it just crop the ears, its no different then a pit owner cropping for cosmetic reasons.

*P.S. staffy pics/info for people that dont know
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staffordshire_Bull_Terrier*


----------



## Lvis

ttttttttttttt


----------



## apbtmom76

the bull terrier or Staffy Bull does not need it's ears cropped I for one have never seen a Staffy Bull with cropped ears but that is not to say it can't be done. I would like to see the pup if he does do that. SOrry I am of no help, lol.

I for one am a huge fan of the natural ear but again does not mean I don't like a good crop, just wouldn't do it to my dogs is all


----------



## william williamson

what does tttttttttttttt mean?


----------



## wild_deuce03

william williamson said:


> what does tttttttttttttt mean?


I'm guessing he doesn't know the term, bump, and used the tttttttttttttt to do just that.


----------



## LadyRampage

TTT = to the top maybe the extra ttts were because it won't let you post without typing so many characters..lmao

Sorry, I haven't seen a Staffy Bull with cropped ear before either. I'm with Tye, I LOVE me some natural ears!!


----------



## beccaboo

Lol. Probly... I'm sure it would look fine but if the dog ever made it to a news story ya know the cropped ears would automatically make it a pit bull right?! Lmao. Kidding. Considering they have basically the same body type as a pit bull just more compact it would look fine unless the dog he chose didn't look good with em cropped. That help any? Lol


----------



## 9361

This is an interesting question that I never thought about... What does the Staffy bulls breed standard call for?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Ears*--Rose or half-pricked and not large. Full drop or full prick to be considered a serious fault. It is not recommended to crop their ears.


----------



## beccaboo

Which only matters to judges... Is he planning to show this pup?


----------



## performanceknls

I never never seen one with cropped ears, it is not in the standard to crop. I guess if he loves the dog and takes good care of it, it doesn't matter but if he likes the breed he should let the dog stay in the breed standard.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

cropping a staffy bull ears disqualifies it from everything. staffys dont crop ears period. i would never even think of doing that to onyx. if all he wants to do is crop a ear, dont get a staffy. i am sute there is apbt breeders that keep their lines smaller. dont take my tone like i am attacking you.


----------



## Sampsons Dad

Yeah a staffy bull is not an APBT so cropping the ears is kind of goofy.
There are plenty of correct sized pit bulls that are the same size as a 
staffy bull. By the way, a proper Staffy Bull doesnt look like a pocket pit at all. At least not to me.

example:
Pocket pit
http://www.byersbullies.com/byersbullies002003.jpg

Staffy Bull
http://imperiumstaffords.com/Images/Ryder-staffordshire-bull-terrier-champion-picture-June-2009.jpg


----------



## apbtmom76

I am lovin the pics of Onyx, I heart Staffy Bulls anywayz, great post SD and Lighting


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

Thanks mom, he is getting more use to the cam so I can get better shots. 

Seriously getting a staffy because you want a pocket pit is a great idea. That is among the reasons I chose the breed but there was multiple more reasons I chose the staffy. Most and important choice was for my kids, for my kids! 

I hand no desire to crop ears as it IS part of the standard, as Lisa already knew, I had every intention of showing him. I almost got a rehome retired apbt female that was 42lbs blue brindle 17.5" back and had cropped ears. She is gorgeous also. Just too bad for8 years a outdoor dog and I had limited space. With all the resourceful breeders and others with networking finding a tight apbt to standard is a sure in


----------



## apbtmom76

Oh yes Staffy are great dogs to own, wonderful little hearts they have. I am glad he is gettin used tot he camera now we can see more pics  But thank you again for your input, I am glad this was brought up


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

Great breed, durable, intelligent, relentless, LOVES KIDS, great with people, strong, explosively agile and I can take onyx anywhere and he appreciates everywhere people are. ATM he is still not da. He spends hours daily with playmates. However he is very game. I am watching him closely. 

Hopefully I helped the o.p. and their friend from cropping a sbt ears and helped them more inclined to find a suitable breeder. No disrespect to the mods, if you do find it you do need to find a breeder dedicated to show standard and weight pull proven sire and dames I know of many. Also I can steer you clear of puppy mills and byb who seem legit. 

Mods I apologize if you feel I am breaking rules. I want merely to help op avoid staffy lookalikes. Pelase feel free to edit or remove post. I accept punishment if I did not abide to rules sorry


----------



## Sampsons Dad

Ears--Rose or half-pricked and not large. Full drop or full prick to be considered a serious fault.

American Kennel Club - Staffordshire Bull Terrier


----------



## ThaLadyPit

00 S/C Lightning said:


> Great breed, durable, intelligent, relentless, LOVES KIDS, great with people, strong, explosively agile and I can take onyx anywhere and he appreciates everywhere people are. ATM he is still not da. He spends hours daily with playmates. However he is very game. I am watching him closely.
> 
> Hopefully I helped the o.p. and their friend from cropping a sbt ears and helped them more inclined to find a suitable breeder. No disrespect to the mods, if you do find it you do need to find a breeder dedicated to show standard and weight pull proven sire and dames I know of many. Also I can steer you clear of puppy mills and byb who seem legit.
> 
> *Mods I apologize if you feel I am breaking rules. I want merely to help op avoid staffy lookalikes. Pelase feel free to edit or remove post. I accept punishment if I did not abide to rules sorry*


You're fine. This is what we want here, to help others. We promote responsibility. As long as you take the information to PMs, or personal emails then that's fine as we don't allow advertising on the open forum. You're good to go, IMO. Please continue to help out.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

Thanks. Ya I wasn't going to openly name places. Just with all the bully breeds. There is just as many sbt peddlers that breed just for monitary gains rather than honoring the standard


----------



## endrebuild

Sampsons Dad said:


> Pocket pit
> http://www.byersbullies.com/byersbullies002003.jpg


I feel sad for that "Pocket Bully", it looks so unhappy.


----------



## Pitbull Palace

Here ya Go .


----------



## aus_staffy

Pitbull Palace said:


> Here ya Go .


Those aren't SBTs, mate. I know they come up if you google "staffordshire bull terrier" but those dogs aren't. The first one comes up with just about every bull breed image search you do.

I didn't see this thread when it first came up but SC Lightning said everything I would have.


----------



## Pitbull Palace

aus_staffy said:


> Those aren't SBTs, mate. I know they come up if you google "staffordshire bull terrier" but those dogs aren't. The first one comes up with just about every bull breed image search you do.
> 
> I didn't see this thread when it first came up but SC Lightning said everything I would have.


Yeah IDK, They look just like my Amsaff but miniture,so I guess they could be small amstaffs or somthing..who know's.
I would say a SBT would look Just like a Mini Staffy, so if ya like cropped ears I say go for it UNLESS your showing or somthing, because I'm ignorant to any Rules !


----------



## aus_staffy

Pitbull Palace said:


> Yeah IDK, *They look just like my Amsaff* but miniture,so I guess they could be small amstaffs or somthing..who know's.
> I would say a SBT would look Just like a Mini Staffy, so if ya like cropped ears I say go for it UNLESS your showing or somthing, because I'm ignorant to any Rules !


The second one _is_ an Amstaff. The first one, I've seen a ped posted for on here. Someone knows the dog (maybe pitbullmamantl?). I seem to recall it having bully blood in it. Can't remember specifically but I can say without a shadow of a doubt that neither is a Staffordshire Bull Terrier.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c

Petfinder Pet Photo I looked and looked and looked...and here's the best I found...I hope the link works


----------



## aus_staffy

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Petfinder Pet Photo I looked and looked and looked...and here's the best I found...I hope the link works


Without a ped, I'd find it very difficult to believe that's an SBT either. Looks just like an APBT to me.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

aus_staffy said:


> The second one _is_ an Amstaff. The first one, I've seen a ped posted for on here. Someone knows the dog (maybe pitbullmamantl?). I seem to recall it having bully blood in it. Can't remember specifically but I can say without a shadow of a doubt that neither is a Staffordshire Bull Terrier.


Neither is a SBT... Why are we posting pics of Staffy Bulls up again?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

aus_staffy said:


> Without a ped, I'd find it very difficult to believe that's an SBT either. Looks just like an APBT to me.


Totally agree with you. Looks nothing like a SBT.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Petfinder Pet Photo I looked and looked and looked...and here's the best I found...I hope the link works


That is not a sbt. AUS is right none of the above posted pics are staffords


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

00 S/C Lightning said:


> That is not a sbt. AUS is right none of the above posted pics are staffords


Hey! What about me, Jimmy!! lmmfao JK
You should probably post up Onyx so everyone can see a staffy bull. I have totally forgotten what this thread was about and don't feel like reading through it again, but the bottom line is the standard for a Staffy Bull doesn't call for a crop and I am sure judges would frown upon it.


----------



## aus_staffy

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Hey! What about me, Jimmy!! lmmfao JK
> You should probably post up Onyx so everyone can see a staffy bull. I have totally forgotten what this thread was about and don't feel like reading through it again, but the bottom line is the standard for a Staffy Bull doesn't call for a crop and I am sure judges would frown upon it.


I doubt you'd get through the gates with a cropped dog. In Australia you'd have the authorities notified too.


----------



## aussie monster pitt

id say those pics posted would lean more towards bully than SBT
and IMO i dont think its necisary 2 crop a SBT but each to there own it is your mates dog no 1 elses so if he wants to he should go for it.

but i rekon staffys look good as they are and im sure aus would agree lol


----------



## aus_staffy

Yeh, I do, mate. But as you say, each to their own.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

Here are 2 of my boy from last month


----------



## r0ckah0l1c

Staffordshire Bull terrier....Crop the ears???? - MonsterFishKeepers.com the mommy on this one is the last time imma try...because now its bugging me really badly...lol it says its sbt. Idk if I trust it because the dad doesn't even look purebred??


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

That dosent fit the build of a sbt. Looks like a am staff. I dont believe thats a sbt for a sec


Mamma sorry you were absolutly correct also


----------



## aus_staffy

Yeah, sorry, Rock. Not an sbt either. The only pic I've seen of a cropped stafford is a very old black and white pic. I'm sure people are still doing it but it wouldn't be a very common thing. Actually, now that I think about it, Charlie Lloyd's Pilot (below) was cropped but I'm not sure you'd class him as a stafford as that was before the breed existed under the name "Staffordshire Bull Terrier". In those days they were all just "Bull terriers" or "pit bulls".


----------



## Pitbull Palace

aus_staffy said:


> Yeah, sorry, Rock. Not an sbt either. The only pic I've seen of a cropped stafford is a very old black and white pic. I'm sure people are still doing it but it wouldn't be a very common thing. Actually, now that I think about it, Charlie Lloyd's Pilot (below) was cropped but I'm not sure you'd class him as a stafford as that was before the breed existed under the name "Staffordshire Bull Terrier". In those days they were all just "Bull terriers" or "pit bulls".


I have that Pic in my Old Book, And thats what i was trying to say 2 months ago when i was talking about BOOKS confusing me. That looks like a Amstaff if i ever saw One...hahahah


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

Back in their rolling days they were built much different. Much taller lots of leg also they do weigh closly to the present day stafford. Old school sbt have a total different mindset than today. Irish staffords are in the same region but have more in common with the am staffs. Evrn then the irish and american staffys have distinctive differences


----------

